# 6th Annual Pheasant hunt



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

http://youtu.be/3SyqRJTdzY0[/url


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*AM HUNT Starts 8 am *- *7 spots open*

*GROUP 1*
Aaron H

*GROUP 2*
Charlie P
Charie P-guest

*GROUP 3*
Scott 
wormdunker-Dog


*PM HUNT Starts 1pm* *6 spots open*

*GROUP 1*
Don F
Don F- guest
Don F- guest

*GROUP 2*
Aaron H

*GROUP 3*
Charlie P
Charlie P- guest


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Always a great time.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*AM HUNT Starts 8 am 3 spots open*

*GROUP 1*
?-KCRuger-Britney 
?-KCRuger-guest
?-KCRuger-guest
Al-Dog

*GROUP 2*
Aaron H
Charlie P
Charie P-guest
------
*Deezel 2 Labs*


*GROUP 3*
Scott 
wormdunker-Britney
----
----

*PM HUNT Starts 1pm 4 spots open*

*GROUP 1*
Don F
Don F- guest
Don F- guest
Aaron H
*Deezel 2 Labs*

*GROUP 2*
post126- poodle pointer
-------
-------
-------

*GROUP 3*
Charlie P
Charlie P- guest
Al-Dog
--------


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

past hunt pictures


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here are some videos I have done over the past few years for the hunt I put together. *REMEMBER* the people and dogs may look closer because of the angle of the camera and the go pro makes it look worse. I get into the action to get the best footage possible.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

AM HUNT Starts 8 am 4 spots open

*GROUP 1*
Tom
Al
------
------

*GROUP 2*
Aaron H
Charlie P
Charie P-guest
---------
Deezel 2 Labs


*GROUP 3*
Scott 
wormdunker-Britney

----

PM HUNT Starts 1pm 1 spot open

*GROUP 1*
Don F
Don F- guest
Don F- guest
Aaron H
Deezel 2 Labs

*GROUP 2*
post126- poodle pointer
post126-guest
KCRuger-Britney 
KCRuger-guest

*GROUP 3*
Charlie P
Charlie P- guest
Al-Dog
--------


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

AM HUNT Starts 8 am *3* spots open

*GROUP 1*
Tom
Al-GSP
Scott 
wormdunker-Britney

*GROUP 2*
Aaron H
Charlie P
Charie P-guest
---------
Deezel 2 Labs


*GROUP 3*
Brett
Brett-guest
-----
-----


PM HUNT Starts 1pm *2 spots*

*GROUP 1*
Don F
Don F- guest
Don F- guest
Aaron H
*Deezel 2 Labs*

*GROUP 2*
post126- poodle pointer
post126-guest
KCRuger-Britney 
KCRuger-guest

*GROUP 3*
Charlie P
Al
Jim
Jim-guest

Group 4
Brett
Brett-guest


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*AM HUNT Starts 8 am2 spots open*

*GROUP 1*
Tom
Al
Scott 
wormdunker-Britney
*Griffondog- 2 griffons*

GROUP 2
Aaron H
Charlie P
Erik J
Kyle D
*Veshlas*


*GROUP 3*
Brett
Brett-guest
-----
-----
*Deezel 2 Labs*

*PM HUNT Starts 1pm 2 spots*

*GROUP 1*
Don F
Don F- guest
Don F- guest
----------
*Deezel 2 Labs*

*GROUP 2*
post126- *poodle pointer*
post126-guest
KCRuger-*Britney *
KCRuger-guest

*GROUP 3*
Charlie P
Al
Jim
Jim-guest
*Griffondog- 2 Griffons*

*Group 4*
Brett
Brett-guest
Aaron H
------
*Veshlas*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

gunner7848 said:


> *AM HUNT Starts 8 amFULL spots open*
> 
> *GROUP 1*
> Wingchasen-*2 GSP*
> ...


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Hunt is Full*

Like to take a group picture of each hunt once the hunt is over. Each person will receive a DVD of the hunt and a 5x7 picture of the picture taken including the dog handlers. Also want to thank the dog handlers that will be running their dogs for the groups.

*AM HUNT Starts 8 am*

*GROUP 1*
Wingchasen-*2 GSP*
Wingchasen-Guest
Scott 
wormdunker-*Britney*

*GROUP 2*
Aaron H
Charlie P
Erik J
Kyle D
*Griffondog- 2 griffons*

*GROUP 3*
Brett
Brett-guest
Tom
Al
*Deezel 2 Labs*

*PM HUNT Starts 1pm *

*GROUP 1* 
Don F
Don F- guest
Don F- guest
Aaron H
Al
*Deezel 2 Labs*

*GROUP 2*
post126- poodle pointer
post126-guest
KCRuger-Britney 
KCRuger-guest

*GROUP 3*
Mitch M
Jerald M
Jim
Jim-guest
*Griffondog- 2 Griffons*

*Group 4*
Brett
Brett-guest
Charlie P
Wingchasen
*Wingchasen-2 GSP*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Make sure the deposits are being sent to the listed address


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I was just going through the posted pictures. I see in the one with all the birds and hunters my son has a shorthair in front of him. I guess I need to have a seat down talk with him!!!! Look foward to the hunt.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*AM HUNT Starts 8 am*

*GROUP 1*
Wingchasen-*2 GSP*
Wingchasen-Guest
Wingchasen-Guest
wormdunker-*Setter*

*GROUP 2*
Scott
Charlie P-PAID
Erik J
Kyle D-PAID
*Griffondog- 2 griffons*

*GROUP 3*
Brett-PAID
Brett-guest
Tom
Al-PAID
*Deezel 2 Labs*

*PM HUNT Starts 1pm* 

GROUP 1 
Don F-PAID
Don F- guest-PAID
Don F- guest-PAID
Aaron H-PAID
Al-PAID
*Deezel 2 Labs*

*GROUP 2*
post126- *poodle pointer*-PAID
post126-guest-PAID
KCRuger-*Britney* 
KCRuger-guest

*GROUP 3
*Mitch M
Jerald M
Jim-PAID
Jim-guest-PAID
*Griffondog- 2 Griffons*

*Group 4*
Brett-PAID
Brett-guest
Charlie P-PAID
mattz03svt
*Wingchasen-2 GSP*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

AM HUNT Starts 8 am

GROUP 1
Wingchasen-2 GSP
Wingchasen-Guest
Wingchasen-Guest
wormdunker-Setter-Paid Rob

GROUP 2
Scott- Paid Rob
Charlie P-PAID
Erik J
Kyle D-PAID
Griffondog- 2 griffons

GROUP 3
Brett-PAID
Brett-guest
Tom-PAID
Al-PAID
Deezel 2 Labs

PM HUNT Starts 1pm 

GROUP 1 
Don F-PAID
Don F- guest-PAID
Don F- guest-PAID
Aaron H-PAID
Al-PAID
Deezel 2 Labs

GROUP 2
post126- poodle pointer-PAID
post126-guest-PAID
KCRuger-Britney-PAID 
KCRuger-guest-PAID

GROUP 3
Mitch M-?
Jerald M-?
Jim-PAID
Jim-guest-PAID
Griffondog- 2 Griffons

Group 4
Brett-PAID
Brett-guest
Charlie P-PAID
mattz03svt-PAID
Wingchasen-2 GSP


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hunt is this weekend see you all there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

cant wait


----------



## rgillespi (Mar 14, 2013)

dang.... I missed it! 

there's always next year!


----------

